# Best EIT Review Class/VIdeo/Materials?



## engr335i (May 17, 2012)

I'm here in San Diego and have taken the eit 3 times and I really don't want to take it anymore. Are there any DVD's or classes anyone recommends?


----------



## hopefullyIpassed (May 17, 2012)

engr335i said:


> I'm here in San Diego and have taken the eit 3 times and I really don't want to take it anymore. Are there any DVD's or classes anyone recommends?


I just passed the EIT exam today! Take the Kaplan online Review class. Its relatively cheap compared to the other classes I saw out there. I am two years removed from college and I aced it on my first try just by watching the instructor. 2 classes a week for 3 hours and they are all archived! Its about 500 dollars I think and you get books, a calculator, and the fe exam booklet they give you on test day! Trust me.. Just do it!


----------



## engr335i (May 18, 2012)

hopefullyIpassed said:


> engr335i said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here in San Diego and have taken the eit 3 times and I really don't want to take it anymore. Are there any DVD's or classes anyone recommends?
> ...


Thanks I will look into it! any other recommendations for online courses would be great /


----------



## shezadeh (May 22, 2012)

I used the FE Review Manual by Lindeburg, as well as the discipline specific review book by Lindeburg as well (EE in my case). I also purchased the formula book for the FE (amazon has it cheaper than NCEES I think) and a Casio FX-115ES calculator. I made sure to purchase the book because I wanted to basically simulate the exam environment. Use mechanical pencils, no big erasers. The books may be pricey, but it is an investment - plus you can sell the books to your friends at the end if you no longer want them 

I made a week-by-week study plan, and each week I made a day-by-day plan for that specific week. I would skim the sections in the book, and then look at the examples. I would copy them down, step by step and try to understand what was going on. After that, I would try the examples myself. If I got them right, I'd move on; if I was wrong, I would copy it again and repeat. When it came time to try to do the practice problems at the back of each chapter, I did the same: first attempt on my own, then look at answer. If wrong, copy answer step by step, and then try to do problem again. If correct, skim answer and move forward. Did this for a few hours a day for a few months. It was rough, but worth it at the end. Good luck.


----------



## engr335i (May 22, 2012)

Shezadeh,

Thanks for the advice. This is what im leaning towards as a I feel some of the online courses are very expensive (1500?????). I plan on purchasing the latest Lindeburg Manual and beginning to study relatively soon. I'm still open to suggestions, tho


----------



## shezadeh (May 22, 2012)

I purchased the most recent previous edition (the newest one that isn't the current edition) For what it's worth, that worked fine for me.


----------



## Dirtsqueezer (May 22, 2012)

engr335i said:


> I'm here in San Diego and have taken the eit 3 times and I really don't want to take it anymore. Are there any DVD's or classes anyone recommends?


School of PE. It's $800, but you get a free repeat if you don't pass (as long as you attend all classes). Plus they offer 27 hours of bonus classes if you're taking a Civil, Mech., Electricity, PM test.


----------

